# Crayfish Fury



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For days my crayfish has been chasing and trying to eat all the fish in my tank.....Today I bought some feeders as a treat and as soon as I put one in, he chased one down and clawed it. Watching him eat was cool as he was just ripping the thing to shreds. When he was down to the head, he held it in his mouth and caught another fish! He held this one with its claws while he scarfed down the rest of the first kill. The Jewel went after his new kill but he defended it with all his might! It was a really cool interaction to watch.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn, I wish the crayfish I had were wicked like that. Mine were wussy things that just hid all the time though


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I had a crayfish that would catch a few Rosy Red Minnows occasionally. But the most recent one I got just hides under a rock all the time and wont chase feeders at all.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nice i hear they clean up good


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This one really has no fear. He walks all around the cichlids and piranha and even claws them occassionally. I got this one because it was the most active out of all of them in the tank and took the LFS guy like 10 minutes to catch him!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Is the one you are talking about the blue one you posted about a few days ago? I think that Imma have to get another crayfish. Ill have to get a big one though, my spilos killed a smaller one I got about a week ago. And that guy was a blue lobster. Hella $$.

~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there are no freshwater blue lobsters


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess blue crayfish then. Alot of LFS call them blue lobsters. Damn LFS!!!

~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I guess blue crayfish then. Alot of LFS call them blue lobsters. Damn LFS!!!
> 
> ~Dj


 list of blue crayfish species:
http://www.bluecrayfish.com/different.html

that guy sells em pretty cheap, too


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sounds sweet where is the pics?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No the blue crayfish dies and was a wuss....this is a regular crayfish and he is 10X cooler than the blue one simply because he raises hell!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

as i can tell the red crayfish are more aggressive than the blue.I don't now why but all the reds i had in the past were [email protected] crazy!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my crayfish hides under a rock all day


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mine get fed to my oscar. He loves them


----------

